# XP Version kaufen ! Welche ?



## Daniel B (20 November 2005)

Hi Leute

Habe mir einen Neuen Rechner erstellt ,nur leider fehlt mir (noch ) das passende Betriebssystem.
Hab jetzt mal bei Ebay geschaut ,was da so alles gibt .
Da gibts OEM Versionen ,Recovery Versionen ,Original Versionen von irgendwelchen PCs die jetzt ohne Pc verkauft werden .
Die Preisspanne ist von 80 € -125 €, will mir da kein Schrott andrehen lassen . Was würdet Ihr kaufen ? 
Rentiert sich Xp Professionell gegenüber Home ? 
Auf was muss man achten ? Ausser das der Key nicht registriert sein darf und alles original verschlossen sein muss ?

Greetz Daniel


----------



## seeba (20 November 2005)

Daniel B schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute
> 
> Habe mir einen Neuen Rechner erstellt ,nur leider fehlt mir (noch ) das passende Betriebssystem.
> Hab jetzt mal bei Ebay geschaut ,was da so alles gibt .
> ...



XP Professional sollte man schon haben, wenn man irgendwas in Richtung Automatisierung usw. vorhat. Für daheim reicht Home (wie der Name ja schon sagt)!

Sollte orginalverpackt, neu (eingeschweißt) und nicht registriert sein, ansonsten würde ich die Finger davon lassen.

*Gruß Sebastian*


----------



## Ralle (21 November 2005)

Ich würd sowas bei ebay gar nicht kaufen, die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist hoch, daß man ein schon registriertes oder anderweitig nicht zugelassenes BS kauft. Geh doch mal in den Mediamarkt etc., da sind die Preise auch noch erträglich und man kann reklamieren.


----------



## Daniel B (21 November 2005)

Das ist ja das Problem !!

Bei KM Elektronik :

Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition ist die neue Version des Windows-Betriebssystems, die speziell für den Computereinsatz zu Hause entworfen wurde.Windows XP Home Edition wurde auf der soliden Grundlage von Windows 2000 erstellt und setzt eb...  mehr 
in der Versandzentrale sofort ab Lager lieferbar  Filialbestände  



99.19 € 

 Bei Alternate :

Beschreibung:
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition ist speziell für den Computereinsatz zu Hause entworfen worden. Mit Windows XP Home Edition erlebt man das aufregende Zeitalter der Digitalisierung hautnah. Angefangen bei digitalen Fotos, Musik und Video bis hin zum Erstellen eines Heimnetzwerkes - mit Windows XP Home Edition ist es nur ein kleiner Schritt ins digitale Zeitalter. Windows XP Home Edition wurde auf der soliden Grundlage von Windows 2000 erstellt und setzt ebenfalls neue Maßstäbe im Bereich der effizienten und zuverlässigen Datenverarbeitung. Ein neues grafisches Design, das zuverlässige Windows-Modul sowie die neuen Internet-Sicherheitsfunktionen sind mit Funktionen zur gemeinsamen Computernutzung kombiniert, um ein zuverlässiges Windows-Betriebssystem zur Verfügung zu stellen. Service Pack 2 ist bereits integriert.

» Ausführliche Details     



Schreiben Sie die erste Bewertung für dieses Produkt!
» Produkt bewerten     
€ 229,-*Extras

Ich würde so behaupten das dies die gleichen sind ,aber was bei der einen anders das die soviel teuer ist ?

Greetz Daniel


----------



## Nordwind (22 November 2005)

Bei KM Elektronik ist die OEM Version von Windows XP Home drin.

OEM = "Original Equipment Manufacturer"
Die Software wurde von einem Hersteller gekauft und dieser verkauft sie weiter.
Meist wird kein Handbuch und sonstiges Infomaterial mitgeliefert

Alternate bietet die Vollversion mit Karton, Handbuch, ... an. 


Die OEM wird glaub ich nur in einem dünnen Karton ausgeliefert mit Aufkleber für Seriennummer und einer Hülle für die CD.
Kannst bedenkenlos kaufen, ausser du willst die Version irgendwann weiterverkaufen dies ist meist nicht erlaubt.


Überleg eventuell ob Windows XP Professional 64 Bit für dich geeignet ist.


----------



## MatMer (24 November 2005)

Hallo,

wenn ich XP original kaufen müsste würde ich definitiv auch bei einem der richtigen Shops kaufen, heißt entweder Saturn, Mediamarkt etc...

Weil wie oben beschrieben kann man bei ebay nie sicher sein wo das Produkt herkommt. Eventuell kann man sich im Shop auch beraten lassen welche Version man denn braucht.

Ich würde auch einen PC niemals bei Ebay bestellen. Dann eher nen Komplettpaket von Atelco usw...


----------



## Daniel B (26 November 2005)

Hi Leute ,habe mir jetzt ein Original gekauft , zwar bei einem Ebay Shop ,der hat aber 99,9 % positive Bewertungen und die letzten 50 Bewertungen waren allesamt zufriededene Softwarekunden.

Danke für Eure Tipps

Greetz Daniel


----------

